# Any hitch mount car racks good for kids bikes?



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a hitch mount rack that is good for kids bikes? With the small frames, I worry about how they will fit.

I have 2 24" MTBs and a 20" Redline conquest


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks - that looks perfect!

edit: not cheap though...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Also not cheap but awesome -- 1upusa:


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I have the Swagman XTC 4. It's heavy, but fits any size bike.


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

The 1Up USA rack is perfect. I purchased some bolts and wingnuts from the hardware store to quickly convert it to fit my kids tires.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

For platform racks, any of the various frame-hook style racks would work: Swagman: XTC2, XTC4; Hollywood, etc.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

The Highland Sportwing works great with kids bikes. And when disassembled, it's light. The only thing is the cheap rubber straps. 

The rack itself is incredibly inexpensive too. I spent around $130 for the 4-bike 2" hitch version.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a Swagman Xtc 2 and Xtc 4 and they work great. The kids Trek MT60s can fit fine next to my 29er.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

We put 24" and 20" in a regular Yakima rack, the HoldUP.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

1 up works great


----------



## jmossbarger (Oct 30, 2013)

I second the 1Up USA! It is one of the most impressive racks I have ever used. Expensive, but well worth every penny. That is a 16" bike on there with no problems at all.


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

4th, 5th, 6th the 1up rack. Look at it as in investment in the family. Fits down to 16" up to 29". Easy to use, lasts for ever. Mine is going on 10+ years of outside use and no issues.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

I love my *Saris Freedom 4*.

Pros:
- super easy to tilt away, even if loaded
- doesn't stick out obnoxiously far
- reasonable price (US$520)
- *fits a 12" run bike* with no problems!

Cons:
- bike spacing is tight so you do have to mind pedal position
- as such you can't take out a bike that's in the middle without removing the outer bike(s)
- once setup for your bikes, it's easy to load, but if you're always transporting different bikes of different sizes, it takes a while to readjust.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to go North Shore from my Thule.

1UP looks like quality, but can't justify the price for a four bike rack. Also, the pictures above show how far out toward the rear the rack goes out and puts the weight.

I prefer the way the NSR keeps the bikes/weight in closer. It's also about $400 cheaper than 1up NRS $569, 1up in silver $929 if you want black it jumps up to almost $1100.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> I'm going to go North Shore from my Thule.
> 
> 1UP looks like quality, but can't justify the price for a four bike rack. Also, the pictures above show how far out toward the rear the rack goes out and puts the weight.
> 
> I prefer the way the NSR keeps the bikes/weight in closer. It's also about $400 cheaper than 1up NRS $569, 1up in silver $929 if you want black it jumps up to almost $1100.


I thought the NSR only works with adult sized bikes?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

J_Westy said:


> I thought the NSR only works with adult sized bikes?


Incorrect, the loading video even shows him loading a 20 inch bike. 
2 minutes in


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Incorrect, the loading video even shows him loading a 20 inch bike.
> 2 minutes in


Cool! Looks like a good option then... only concern I've ever heard then is corrosion.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The 1up is insane expensive. If a rack holds a bike securely, does it really get any better than that? 

I put thousands of car-miles on my swagman xc with 2 full suspension 30+lb mountain bikes on it. Never a hiccup! Fits everything from long travel mountain bikes, to kids bikes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

One Pivot said:


> The 1up is insane expensive. If a rack holds a bike securely, does it really get any better than that?
> 
> I put thousands of car-miles on my swagman xc with 2 full suspension 30+lb mountain bikes on it. Never a hiccup! Fits everything from long travel mountain bikes, to kids bikes.


Exactly, my Thule has been fine, I just need 4 bikes now and I just don't want to extend the rack further out toward the rear.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

GasX said:


> Can anyone recommend a hitch mount rack that is good for kids bikes? With the small frames, I worry about how they will fit.
> 
> I have 2 24" MTBs and a 20" Redline conquest


Here's another vote for Northshore. I have the 4 up and love it! Great Quality, holds the bikes solid.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I recently purchased the Yakima holdup 4 for a family biking trip. It worked great with 2 29ers and 2 24" mtb. I got mine from Cracksandracks. The customer service was great. 

I also considered the 1UP. In some ways I prefer the 1UP but my Yakima performed so great its hard to fault.


----------

